# Boy did I screwup



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll tell you when I screwup I don't mess around .. When I hived my two nucs I put them in a box each , a week later I put another box on each ,a few days later I got thinking about the box's that was on the hives that died last winter , didn't want them to get robbed out , so I put the 4 more boxes on one of the hives .. That hive is now full of bee's and when I say full I mean FULL .. Think Queen must have never rested .. I had taken 10 frames , pulled out the comb put starter strip's in , they have been built comb and are FULL of broud
Now what


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it is early enough in the season to make a another hive.
Just make sure you have eggs so the girls will make a new queen.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

You did not screw up you did good. Better start making some queens off that hive. Do not let those genetics get away.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like to buy a queen from those genetics if you make some.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I will have to do a split,, will have to wait for a day the weather is good and no rain,,my other hive is going nuts putting out honey ,,I'm sure I have pulled over a gal and have another 5 med frames to pull, and they are putting comb back in the frames I just cut out ... Boy it is nice to have this problem rather than there not doing anything problems... This is a great year... Most Other things have been horse crap this year
And I mean horse crap


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Funny thing is I gave my son a jar of honey and they gave some to the 4 year old son and he wanted more,,, gave some the 3 year old daughter and she said no more ,to sweet , other wise she will eat anything you give her.. She will not take any more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well tom some times some sun has to shine for ya. Can't be rain and snow for your whole life.

By the way I put my bee vac build up in the stickys for you.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you ,, I will print out a copy ,,I know I will make one up as I have been thinking I should have one but like I said I have the weird crap ,,, you never hear of any one that has wood allergies and can not be around fresh wood ,if you build a building and don't sheet rock it I cannot get near it if the door is open for 5 to 8 years. I know no one wants someone like that around


----------

